# Spotted or Childrens Python?



## markannab (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi

A friend just called me up to say they have a python in their shed. I've picked it up but can't positively ID it as a Spotted or Childrens. I didn't do a scale count or check sub-caudal scales as both species are virtually the same in that regard. I'm in Taree NSW so it's not native to this area - I assume an escaped pet.

Can anyone help out?

Thanks,
Mark.








- - - Updated - - -

No thoughts?


----------



## Bushman (Jan 30, 2013)

It looks like _Antaresia maculosa_ to me.


----------



## CamdeJong (Jan 30, 2013)

I agree spotted for sure.


----------



## joelysmoley (Jan 30, 2013)

Looks like a spotted python to me.


----------



## markannab (Jan 30, 2013)

Great. Thanks.


----------



## Bushman (Jan 30, 2013)

You're welcome.


----------

